

Verizon to Launch Internet TV That Lets You Get Only the Channels You Want - Fjolsvith
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/13/verizon-tv-service_n_5812750.html

======
Fjolsvith
Now my wife and I will be able to drop cable - the only reason we have it is
for her LMN channel.

